# Egg Share with Sibling?



## Hells31 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,
After being rejected for the egg share scheme due to my 2.63 AMH results I have been told that I need donor eggs to conceive through IVF.
My sister (although 3 has offered to get tested to see if she would be eligible.
My sister and I have no problems with it nor does our husbands, but our consultant thinks anonymous donation is the way to go.

Has anyone else had a sister as their donor??

Thanks

Hells31


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

hiya,

I would say that the choice is yours ultimatley..... but take some time to consider your options. Theres lots to think about...

Would you have to pay more for your sisters treatment to get the eggs? What about the emotional implications for you and your sister? (she would be introduced as aunty but would biologically be 'mum') are there any medical reasons why it is/is not possible? How's your sisters fertility? Would you tell any child concieved?

Good luck... what ever you chose.

k


----------



## Albert/Tess (Jun 12, 2011)

katena said:


> hiya,
> 
> I would say that the choice is yours ultimatley..... but take some time to consider your options. Theres lots to think about...
> 
> ...


----------

